
Far Right Activist Charles Johnson Has Sued Twitter Over His Suspension - MollyR
https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/far-right-activist-charles-johnson-has-sued-twitter-over?utm_term=.dnN6nlJoe#.uuQ2Vd69G
======
MollyR
It's starting to look like its the year silicon valley gets sued.

